# I just ate a pound of shrimp cocktail



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn that was good.


----------



## Dero (Jun 10, 2002)

...and dat's to celebrate da new bike day?





Got it yet??????????EH?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

damnnnnn now that's alot of shrimp. lmao


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...and dat's to celebrate da new bike day?
> 
> 
> Got it yet??????????EH?



Don't go there - in fact, run for cover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> 
> 
> Don't go there - in fact, run for cover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> damnnnnn now that's alot of shrimp. lmao




Ohhhh yeah!  And the frickin' cocktail sauce was HOT!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

hey, you gotta learn to share then. 

sounds good to me, glad ya enjoyed it.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 10, 2002)

your lack of remorse is awesome.  and i'm truly not being sarcastic!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy (*&#%#&*#)$@)$(%&++*/#$@%!

My mouth is watering- just think about those succulent little bastards with the right amount of cocktail sauce (xtra horseradish)!!??!!

I am dyin' ovah heah.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2002)

One pound of boiled shrimp:

620 calories
10g fat
900mg cholesterol  
120g protein

**BUUUURP**  Excuse me.  Blech....fish burps.  Good thing I have some Altoids in my desk.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> your lack of remorse is awesome.  and i'm truly not being sarcastic!



A man's gotta eat!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2002)

You wouldn't believe how many shrimp and oysters I ate Saturday night....Couldn't even drink a beer after...that's bad!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> You wouldn't believe how many shrimp and oysters I ate Saturday night....Couldn't even drink a beer after...that's bad!




Yeah man, that's pretty bad....but in a good way.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2002)

I had more than plenty to make up for it though the previous two nights!


----------



## Dero (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> 
> 
> Don't go there - in fact, run for cover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanxs MBC!!!
SEE DERO RUN AWAY...DATAWAY---------->








...Hmmmmmm,why?


----------



## Fitpix (Jun 10, 2002)

What are the stats on a LB o' shrimp?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitpix *_
> What are the stats on a LB o' shrimp?




 




> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> One pound of boiled shrimp:
> 
> 620 calories
> ...


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, you've just inspired me to go dig the frozen shrimp out of my freezer. Yum, nice change of pace. Don't think I'll eat a pound of them though!


----------



## TJohn (Jun 11, 2002)

Can you say cholesterol spike !!

TJohn


----------

